# Learn the language!



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

After reading many threads on this forum.. :ranger: I think the most important thing that has cropped up time and time again is ... learn the language!... and yes I totally agree, so can't wait to get started with my spanish lessons in two weeks time! 
nicola x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> After reading many threads on this forum.. :ranger: I think the most important thing that has cropped up time and time again is ... learn the language!... and yes I totally agree, so can't wait to get started with my spanish lessons in two weeks time!
> nicola x


That's the spirit, Nicola!!:clap2: Good luck - we've all been there and a lot of us are still learning!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> After reading many threads on this forum.. :ranger: I think the most important thing that has cropped up time and time again is ... learn the language!... and yes I totally agree, so can't wait to get started with my spanish lessons in two weeks time!
> nicola x


Good attitude. In fact, immerse yourself in it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

May be you already know some of the basics but if not why wait pick up a phrase book today - it is a great opportunity to get ahead of the rest and a good place to find commonly used words.

I never did any Spanish classes but memorized a phrase book and that kept me going for many months here until I finally picked up the rest to fill in the gaps. (Not ideal but it worked)
- I am still learning though. 

Good luck


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Learn Spanish online for free: curso de español (Online Spanish Course)
FSI Language Courses - Spanish

here are 2 online courses. haven't really looked at them myself yet but will do. They might be a help on top of your lessons.


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Learn Spanish online for free: curso de español (Online Spanish Course)
> FSI Language Courses - Spanish
> 
> here are 2 online courses. haven't really looked at them myself yet but will do. They might be a help on top of your lessons.


Thank for that chica!
Just had a quick look... looks good! have a proper look later!

Can I just ask you about google earth? I have just downloaded it on my laptop... am I right in saying it only shows you static pictures?( birds eye veiw )..Google chrome has also been installed dont know if this is needed???? as you can tell im not at all computer literate! 
Cheers
nicola x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola67 said:


> Thank for that chica!
> Just had a quick look... looks good! have a proper look later!
> 
> Can I just ask you about google earth? I have just downloaded it on my laptop... am I right in saying it only shows you static pictures?( birds eye veiw )..Google chrome has also been installed dont know if this is needed???? as you can tell im not at all computer literate!
> ...



Yes, google earth is static and altho they update it fairly frequently in some places its 2 or 3 years old, I know cos I can see my UK house on it and it has my blue car in the drive which I havent had for two years!!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> yes, google earth is static and altho they update it fairly frequently in some places its 2 or 3 years old, i know cos i can see my uk house on it and it has my blue car in the drive which i havent had for two years!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx



 lol


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Thank for that chica!
> Just had a quick look... looks good! have a proper look later!
> 
> Can I just ask you about google earth? I have just downloaded it on my laptop... am I right in saying it only shows you static pictures?( birds eye veiw )..Google chrome has also been installed dont know if this is needed???? as you can tell im not at all computer literate!
> ...


In the "layers" primary data base on google earth you can tick the boxes for street and 3dimentional views but as Jo says it depends how up to date the area is. Also if you hold down shift and wheel it will give you an idea of the landscape eg if it is mountainous or not. You need to be quite close in for this. Google chrome is not needed as i believe it's just a browser but Panoramio is great for looking at photos of the area. I have about 40 on there a the moment


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

think this is what they call 'subject line creep'! I wanted to reply to the original comment and say i found/still find Rosetta Stone fantastic for language learning - but costs so darn much!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I know cos I can see my UK house on it and it has my blue car in the drive which I havent had for two years!!!!!


Maybe your OH has bought a new blue car and not told you Jo!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> I wanted to reply to the original comment and say i found/still find Rosetta Stone fantastic for language learning - but costs so darn much!!


Someone sold me a copy of it :whip: and gave me a trojan as well!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> After reading many threads on this forum.. :ranger: I think the most important thing that has cropped up time and time again is ... learn the language!... and yes I totally agree, so can't wait to get started with my spanish lessons in two weeks time!
> nicola x


Before I moved to Spain I used to look on the BBC languages website. They have a pretty good Spanish course on there and its all free :eyebrows: 

BBC - Languages - Spanish


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Chica said:


> Someone sold me a copy of it :whip: and gave me a trojan as well!!!


Maggie I also had a version of Spanish Rosetta Stone that was infected with the Mblast worm, nasty and takes a while to surface and do all sorts of horrible things to your laptop. I believe a lot of the crack files circulating on torrent sites etc contain this little extra...


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

That's what you all get for using Windows!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> Maggie I also had a version of Spanish Rosetta Stone that was infected with the Mblast worm, nasty and takes a while to surface and do all sorts of horrible things to your laptop. I believe a lot of the crack files circulating on torrent sites etc contain this little extra...


Blimey!! Just shows how careful you gotta be eh!! I don't know if the trojan was responsible but I ended up having to get a new hardrive! What are torrent sites?? S'cuse my ignorance

Xtreme, what do you have then? Whats the problem with windows?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

A Trojan isn't going to cause you to need a new hard drive Maggie.

And what's wrong with Windows? How much time you got?

Still....if it wasn't for Microsoft's flawed software I wouldn't have made a living for the last 20 odd years!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Still....if it wasn't for Microsoft's flawed software I wouldn't have made a living for the last 20 odd years!


I had to buy a new notebook whist in the UK as my old one packed up. I bought online in a hurry and didn't consider the OS I would get with the machine.
I found I have Vista and just don't like it. As I'm not very IT literate I couldn't say precisely why but I don't feel comfortable with it (daft, I know).
I know it's possible to wipe out the OS and instal another and that there are many free OS available but I am rather risk-adverse and am terrified that I would do something awful if I started fiddling with the Vista OS and replaced it.
Would you advise someone who isn't very technical to do this?
I know it's cheeky asking a professional for free advice...


----------

